# Anbieter von ausländischen SIM Karten - Empfehlungen / Erfahrung



## Rabowke (21. März 2013)

*Anbieter von ausländischen SIM Karten - Empfehlungen / Erfahrung*

Moin,

wie ich bereits im Kindle Thread meinte, Urlaubsvorbereitungen ... Planungen.

Im Mai gehts für drei Wochen nach Amerika, genauer: Kalifornien, Nevada, Utah & Arizona.

Aus diesem Grund würde ich diesmal gerne eine "Einheimische" SIM-Karte benutzen wollen, allein wg. der Kosten für Gespräche und natürlich auch Internet. Als wir 2011 in NY waren, wollte man mir dort keine "gute" Prepaidkarte verkaufen, angeblich weil ich nur Tourist bin etc.pp. ... ob das nun stimmte? Keine Ahnung, das wurde mir in drei Shops erzählt: 2x T-Mobile USA und 1x AT&T.

Aus diesem Grund möchte ich jetzt bereits im Vorfeld Vorsorgen und hab ein wenig gegoogled und folgende Anbieter gefunden:

Internet im Ausland - ohne Daten Roaming: Prepaid Sim - SimlyStore

und

USA prepaid SIM Karten AT&T, Red Pocket, Simple Mobile, T-Mobile, H2O

Ich hab ein 'unlocked' iPhone 4, d.h. ich kann eine x. beliebige Micro SIM Karte nutzen. Mein Anforderungsprofil ist eigentlich recht einfach:

* hohe Netzabdeckung auch in weniger bewohnten Gebieten, wir sind viel in Nationalparks unterwegs
* Internetflatrate
* ggf. Deckelung der Kosten nach Deutschland

Auf den ersten Blick erscheint mir T-Mobile USA interessant, für 30$ gibt es einen Prepaid Tarif mit Internetflatrate und für zusätzliche +10$ eine Flatrate ins dt. Festnetz, nochmal +10$ auch noch eine Flatrate in alle Mobilfunknetze in Deutschland.

Einziger Nachteil: europäische iPhones können mit dem 3G Netz von T-Mobile USA nichts anfangen, d.h. hier hätte ich nur Edge.

AT&T hingegen ist deutlich teurer und bietet keine Flatrates, sondern ein Paket von 1GB für 25$ ... allerdings funktioniert mein iPhone 4 mit AT&T und 3G.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich? Vllt. sogar Erfahrung mit einen der zwei Anbieter oben? Erfahrung mit einem US Anbieter hinsichtlich Netzabdeckung, Qualität etc. in den Regionen wo wir unterwegs sind? Hinweise + Tipps bzgl. Tarife?

Jeder Kommentar bzw. Anregung ist herzlich Willkommen!


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2013)

Also, brauchst Du denn wirklich ne Flat nach D? Willst du denn so oft nach hause telefonieren?


----------



## Rabowke (21. März 2013)

Ich sag mal so, für 10$ ~8 EUR, nach Dtl. telefonieren ist schon eine Hausnummer. Wenn ich das "normal" über Roaming machen würde, wäre das bei meinem Anbieter ( Base mit Option: Reisevorteil ) 1,50 EUR pro Minute.

D.h. bereits ab fünf Minuten, also 1-2 Anrufe!, würden sich die 10$ rentieren. 

Mein Plan ist es schon alle drei, vier Tage in der Firma anzurufen und nach dem Stand der Dinge zu fragen. Dazu kommen noch die Gespräche mit Eltern, Großeltern x 2 für die Freundin.

*Leider* ist diese 10$ Option nur bei T-Mobile USA verfügbar, wo wiederum das Internet lediglich 2G ( Edge / GPRS! ) bei meinem europäischen Handy geht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. März 2013)

Warum machst du es nicht so wie Homer ? In eine Stadtbibliothek gehen und einfach behaupten, dass du ein Ortgespräch führen willst. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z9pXiFG3z5M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, für 10$ ~8 EUR, nach Dtl. telefonieren ist schon eine Hausnummer. Wenn ich das "normal" über Roaming machen würde, wäre das bei meinem Anbieter ( Base mit Option: Reisevorteil ) 1,50 EUR pro Minute.
> 
> D.h. bereits ab fünf Minuten, also 1-2 Anrufe!, würden sich die 10$ rentieren.


 Meine Idee wäre halt: nimm die "schnelle" Flat für den eigentlichen Urlaub, und WENN du mal nach Hause Telefonieren willst, dann legst Du die andere SIM ein. Oder noch besser: kauf Dir ein billiges Handy nur für diesen Zweck. Bei so ner Reise machen 30€ für ein reines Telefonie+SMS-Handy ja sicher nix aus (bei Deinem Reichtum sowieso nicht   ) - das macht bezogen auf die Kosten dann ein echtes SMARTphone draus  

Was kosten denn Gespräche nach D mit der "schnellen" Flat?


----------



## Rabowke (21. März 2013)

So einfach ist das nicht, wenn "die schnelle Flat" kostet als Option 25$ ... zusätzlich wird nochmal der normale 25$ Prepaid Tarif verlangt, die Anbieter verlangen ja auch nochmal eine Gebühr für diese USA Simkarten. 

D.h. wenn ich diese zwei SIM Karten Lösung machen würde, hätte ich erstmal von Anfang an meine ~100-150$. 

Ich glaub ich werde mich eher zum T-Mobile USA Tarif entscheiden, ich Dtl. nutz ich mein iPhone eh nur im Edge Modus, spart Akkulaufzeit + Gespräche sind stabiler.

Falls ich mal Bedarf für schnelles Internet habe, dürften ja wohl WLAN Hotspots ( auch gg. $$$ im Hotel ) eine Lösung sein.

Der eigentliche Grund diesen Thread hier zu erstellen waren die Anbieter. Ich hab, logischerweise, bereits am WE bissle in Reiseforen geschaut & Threads gelesen. Andere hatten auch solche Fragen und immer wurden von "1 Betrag User" auf die o.g. Anbieter verwiesen.

Als elitärer PCG Mod weiß ich natürlich, dass das seeeeeehr merkwürdig ist.


----------



## svd (21. März 2013)

Und wenn du zB bei voipbuster oder poivy, etc. ein Konto erstellst und Guthaben auflädst?
Falls du eine Internet Flatrate hast, telefonierst du eben via VOIP nach Hause, für ca. 20ct/min ins dt. Mobilnetz, oder 1ct/min ins Festnetz...

Für iOS gibt's dann zB das App mobilevoip, das als quasi frontend für dein voip konto fungiert.


----------



## Rabowke (21. März 2013)

An VOIP hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber hier eher Skype.

Was für eine Internetgeschwindigkeit sollte man denn hierfür min. haben? Ich hab Skype und ähnliche Programme noch nie genutzt, geschweige vom Smartphone über 2G/3G?!


----------



## svd (21. März 2013)

Aber Skype, seit 2007 in Besitz von Microsoft und iOS... dat geht nüsch. Nee... 

Also, skypen über 54Mbit WLAN an 3Mbit ADSL Leitung geht gut.  Ich hab leider auch keine Schimmer, wie sich das in
realistische Zahlen außerhalb (außerhalb des Zimmers) umlegen lässt...

Offiziell spricht Skype von einer Mindestdatenrate von jeweils 30kbit up- und downstream, empfiehlt aber 100kbit. 
Aber prinzipiell sollte EDGE das packen.


----------



## Rabowke (21. März 2013)

Download Skype for iPhone app, free video calling, video chat, SMS

 

Das ist doch *das* Skype, oder?


----------



## svd (21. März 2013)

Ja, ist es. (Die MS/iOS Bemerkung war nur ein Witz. War halt nicht gut.)


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2013)

Mal von schlechten Witzen abgesehen (   ) ... ich hab mich jetzt für diesen Anbieter entschieden:

http://www.simlystore.com/

Was schätzt ihr, was man für ein Datenvolumen benötigt? Ich denke, dass 1GB eigentlich vollkommen ausreichen müssten, allerdings kosten 1GB mehr, also insgesamt 2GB 3G Datenvolumen, nur 7 EUR mehr *und* man bekommt anstatt 2h ins deutsche Festnetz 10h ins deutsche Festnetz.

Jetzt wiederum stell ich mir die Frage, ob man jetzt wirklich 10h ins dt. Festnetz telefonieren will ...  

Mich stört so ein bisschen der Gesamtpreis i.H.v. ~90 EUR ( Simkarte, 2GB 3G Volumen etc. ) ... aber deutlich günstiger kommt man wohl nicht, wenn man runterrechnet. 

Günstiger würde man wohl nur vor Ort kommen, da kostet dieser AT&T Tarif wohl 65$ mit 1GB Volumen, aber ich hab häufig gelesen, dass Touristen nichts verkauft wird, schon garnicht Micro SIM, da AT&T offizieller Partner von Apple ist. Dann wiederum soll es ab dem 01.03.2013 eine Änderung bei diesen Prepaidtarifen gegeben haben, dass diese jetzt doch an Touristen verkauft werden können.

Das ist mir alles zu vage und ich hätte gern geklärte Verhältnisse bevor ich nach Amerika fliege.


----------



## Herbboy (17. April 2013)

Ich sag mal so: ich komme mit emails (ohne große Anhänge), zigmal am Tag News über apps lesen, Preisvergleiche aufrufen, Fahrpläne aufrufen, ab und an mal Google Maps oder Google-Suche selbst mit den lächerlichen 200MB eines T-Mobile-Vertrages einen Monat aus - so alle 3-4 Monate bin ich mal 2 Tage vor Monatsende schon drüber und hab dann halt weniger Speed. Was ich NICHT mache ist: Videos anschauen oder oft Bilder verchicken und so was.

Wenn Du also nicht zwanghaft jeden Mist  den du grad fotografiert hast, sofort online stellen "musst" und nicht oft Videos anschaust, sollte 1GB locker über die nur 3 Wochen kommen, selbst wenn Du dann doch ab und an mal ein Bild hochlädst (du könntest das ja mit ner App etwas kleiner machen). Schau doch mal, wie groß die Bilder standardmäßig sind - ne jpg, die per 24 Zoll-Monitor schon sehr gut bei Vollbild aussieht, ist vlt 400-600kb groß, und selbst auf 200 runtergerechnet ist das noch nicht "schlecht" - d.h. jeden Tag 2-3 Bilder zu sagen wir mal 1MB, dann hast du nicht mal 100MB verbraucht. Wenn aber die cam/das iphone standardmäßig 6MB-Bilder schiesst, muss man schon eher aufpassen.

Gibt es denn ne Traffic-App für Dein Handy? Für Android gbt es Watchdog, da sieht man dann, wieviel % eines vorher festgelegten Volumens schon weg sind, und wieviel MB insgesamt. Dann könntest Du auch sorglos Videos anschauen, bzw. zumindest abschätzen, dass du dann doch nur lieber nur selten mal ein Video anschauen solltest


----------



## Vordack (17. April 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Download Skype for iPhone app, free video calling, video chat, SMS
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist doch *das* Skype, oder?



Also ich konnte Skype schon mit meiner 3G Verbindung aufm Handy nutzen...


----------



## svd (17. April 2013)

Jeweils 30 kbit/s Up- und Downstream (empfohlen werden 100 kbit/s) reichen ja für Skype aus. 
Im schlimmsten Falle wären das etwa 14 MB, wenn du zehn Minuten telefonierst. 

Damit dürftest du also keine Probleme haben, dem Park Ranger zu erklären, dass deine Freundin gerade von einem Bären gefressen worden und der Schlüssel für den Mustang dummerweise in ihrer Handtasche gewesen ist. Davon ein Beweisvideo auf YouTube hochzuladen und deinen Status in Facebook auf "single" zu ändern.


----------



## Rabowke (17. April 2013)

... dann kann ja der Urlaub kommen!


----------

